# Seeking gamers in Altoona PA area



## Blastin (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking for gamers in the Altoona PA region. Play a variety of systems, but mostly playing D&D3.5. Would like to start and run a complete "Age of Worms" adventure path series from 1st to 20th.

would like to find folks that are interested in weekday evenings, or possably every other weekend schdule.

E-mail at Blastin-at-aol dot com


----------



## Blastin (Sep 14, 2005)

10 views and no interest? I would love to even talk to other players who might be in the area.....
  I have 20+ years running many games/sustems, and would love to find a stable group of players. I would also be interested in a player spot if there is one opne in the area.


----------

